# Möchte mein BERGWERK Gemini verkaufen, was ist es wohl wert?



## Bubilein79 (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich möcht gern mein Bergwerk Gemini verkaufen, da ich ein Hardtail möchte. Hier die Features:

- Gemini in Grösse L mit 15 Monaten Restgarantie
- Naben, Kurbel, komplette Schaltung in XT
- Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen
- Magura QR-Dämpfer
- Rock Shox Duke VX U-Turn Federgabel
- Mavic X 223 Felgen
- Ritchey Reifen
- Selle Italia SLR-Sattel
- Modell 2003, absolut neuwertig
- Preis lt. Bergwerk lag bei 2800,- 

Wieviel könnte ich dafür noch bekommen, bzw. würdet Ihr es über Ebay verkaufen???

Für ein paar Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## locationmaster (17. Februar 2005)

da bist du hier im "falschen" forum - so negativ wie viele hier drauf
sind wirst du wohl kaum brauchbare antworten bekommen.
ich fuer meinen teil wuerde - wenn ich es haben wollte - nicht mehr
als 1000 zahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (17. Februar 2005)

ja ich denke auch so 1000 bis 1200 maximal


----------



## daif (17. Februar 2005)

spontan ohne die anderen posts gelesen u haben habe ich ebenfalls 1000-1200 gedacht!

is nicht viel, aber bei ebay bekommste net mehr..
versuchs mal über Anzeigen, da haste mehr chancen.

problem is auch, dass die Geminis nicht sehr gefragt sind...die die ich bei ebay gesehen hab sind meistens nicht weggegangen :-(

p.s. "falsches" forum, "negativ drauf"....wo hängst denn du ab?


----------



## locationmaster (17. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> p.s. "falsches" forum, "negativ drauf"....wo hängst denn du ab?



probleme hin, probleme her - mir wird hier zu viel schlecht gemacht
und zynisches geschrieben.
genau DAS war damit gemeint und davon kann sich jede/r selbst
ein bild machen wenn er/sie die einschlaegigen threads liest.


----------



## Nomercy (17. Februar 2005)

@locationmaster
 Verstehe zwar worauf Du hinaus willst, aber eigentlich spiegelts schon die Realität (der Mitglieder) wieder.
Und nun setzt Du noch einen drauf und machst gleich das ganze Forum schlecht...


----------



## locationmaster (17. Februar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> [...] machst gleich das ganze Forum schlecht...



ich habe "VIELE" - nicht "ALLE" - geschrieben.
vielleicht waere "EINIGE" besser gewesen.

PEACE


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2005)

moin locationmaster,

was nun mal wahr ist sollte auch ans licht.
wenn der ein oder andere zufrieden ist, dann vielleicht weil er noch keine reklamation bei bw hatte oder um die ecke wohnt oder einen kennt.
ich weiß nicht ob du dich dafür begeistern könntest, wenn du 3 mal schrott für einen haufen kohle bekommst und obendrein noch hingehalten wirst, da bietet mein supermarkt um die ecke noch mehr service, denn die wissen das ein kunde kein störenfried ist sondern der sinn ihrer arbeit ist und solange ein bw läuft ist ja  auch etwas besonderes, aber wehe es geht kaputt.


----------



## bug-03 (21. Februar 2005)

hi

muÃ schon beipflichten, daÃ hier ein biÃchen negativer Wind gegen BW weht, allerdings gehÃ¶rt das ja nicht diesem Thread, oder?!

Also ich bin mein Mercury vor einiger Zeit recht gut Ã¼ber Ebay losgeworden. Gib dir MÃ¼he in der Artikelbeschreibung und sei ehrlich und alles wird gut. Ansonsten Ã¼ber ne Zeitung versuchen. Bike oder MountainBike oder so. 1000 - 1200 â¬ sollten tatsÃ¤chlich drin sein. Viel Erfolg


----------



## letoo (23. Februar 2005)

ich biete 900
bergwerk ok--aber wie bei einer Frau---gebraucht ---ist halt nich  mer  orig.


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Februar 2005)

> bergwerk ok--aber wie bei einer Frau---gebraucht ---ist halt nich mer orig.




OHHHHH mannnn , das is ja total frauenfeindlich !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hier gibt es eine moderatorin die das besimmt nicht gerne sieht !!!!!!! schau mal ausm fenster - könnte sein das die bullen anrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## letoo (23. Februar 2005)

dann sag ich mal so:ein gebrauchter mann is auch nur die hälfte wert!
wo sind die BULLEN ?hier schneits gerade,haben sich wohl verfahren,die jungs.


----------

